# Rank and Appointments -The ‘lurker‘ awakens!



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Eric Cozens <ericoz@sympatico.ca>* on *Thu, 15 Feb 2001 09:51:11 -0500*
Hi all!
A Colour Sergeant is only one of many appointments within the rank structure.  The
British army has not yet changed that structure whereas the Canadian Armed Forces
have ‘streamlined‘ and perhaps made more effective our rank  appointments.  A
brief ? outline follows:
Lance Corporal - L/Bombadier - - - - - - - - - - - -     One Stripe
Corporal/Bombardier - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -     Two Stripes
Sergeant:
could be Lance Sgt, War Sub‘ Sgt, Sub‘ Sgt  - - - -   Three stripes
Staff Sergeant: Rank with appointments:      - - - -     Three Stripes surmounted by
Crown
Colour Sergeant is the Escort to the Regimental Colours
CQMS, SQMS, BQMS is Quarter Master at Company/Squadron Battery level
Warrant Officer 2nd Class: Rank with appointments:
Company, Squadron, Battery Sergeants Major are Regimental Duty appointments
and the badge worn is - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -     Crown only
Appointments as Quarter Master and Technical Grades:
RQMS Regimental QMS, AQMS Artificer QMS - - -  Crown with Laurel Wreath
Warrant Officer First Class WO1 or CWO with appointments:
Regimental Sergeant Major RSM - Regimental Duties only
Sub Conductor RAOC or Logistics, Artificer ASM  REME  All wear Royal Coat of Arms
One further appointment is Full Conductor RAOC  - -  Royal Coat of Arms with Laurel
Wreath
Then of course there are the ranks and appointments within Bands and in the Brigade
of Guards but that‘s another story.  The Brit‘s have not yet adopted the American
Practice of Privates wearing stripes to denote level of proficiency.  Hope this has
not ‘muddied‘ the water too much.
Regards - Eric        Arte et Marte
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

